# phpmyadmin sehr langsam



## deostift (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem: Im Moment benutze ich phpmyadmin in der Version 2.8.1 und verwalte damit eine wirklich, wirklich große Datenbank:

200 Tabellen, 19.1 GigaByte Daten und ca. 480 Millionen Zeilen.

Selektiere ich nun mit phpmyadmin diese Datenbank rödelt das Ganze erst mal 20-30 Sekunden, bevor ich die Übersicht angezeigt bekomme.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich phpmyadmin "tunen" kann - oder ist bei dieser Datenmenge wirklich eine Grenze erreicht, die das System nicht mehr handeln kann?

Könnt Ihr mir andere Tools empfehlen?

Viele Grüße, Deo

EDIT: Habe mir eben die Prozess-Liste von MySQL anzeigen lassen als phpmyadmin die Tabellen-Übersicht generiert hat. Das Tool macht für jede Tabelle unter anderem das hier: 

SELECT 1 FROM tabelle LIMIT 2000; ... Wozu soll das gut sein - kein Wunder dass das ewig dauert.


----------



## Flex (24. Januar 2007)

Hmm, keine Ahnung ob man da wirklich von einer Grenze sprechen kann die phpMyAdmin verarbeiten kann, wobei ich mir das bei der Größe schon vorstellen könnte.
Probier doch einfach mal andere Tools:
http://www.webyog.com/en/ (SQLyog, kostenlos in der Community Edition)
http://www.navicat.de (30 Tage Trial)


----------



## threadi (24. Januar 2007)

Würde eher sagen, dass MySQL selbst in dem Fall die Bremse ist. Vermutlich würden Statements an der Konsole schneller funktionieren solange du nicht einige Millionen Einträge einer Tabelle anschauen willst.


----------



## deostift (25. Januar 2007)

MySQL ist weniger die Bremse. Es ist die Tatsache dass phpmyadmin nach Selektieren der Datenbank bei der Tabellenübersicht wohl auf jede Tabelle ein"Select 1 From" durchführt.

Dies verursacht eine ziemliche Auslastung  des DBMS - gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie man die Übersicht von phpmyadmin tunen kann?

Danke Euch


----------



## Flex (25. Januar 2007)

Entweder in deren Dev Forum fragen oder selber reinschauen wie es arbeitet und die betreffende Stelle suchen


----------



## funkybits (28. September 2009)

deostift hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich phpmyadmin "tunen" kann - oder ist bei dieser Datenmenge wirklich eine Grenze erreicht, die das System nicht mehr handeln kann?



Vielleicht hast Du mcrypt nicht installiert, aus der Dokumentation von PhpMyAdmin:

When using the "cookie" authentication method, the mcrypt extension is
        strongly suggested for most users and is required for 64?bit machines.
        Not using mcrypt will cause phpMyAdmin to load pages significantly
        slower.


----------

